# Supposedly Greyhound X Lab



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

OK so this is my girl I rescued two weeks ago as my new rabbiting dog/couch potato. The vet said he thinks she's greyhoundXLab with maybe a bit of shorthaired BC or Kelpie in her. What do you guys think?










Her tail looks docked in this pick but it's not










Picture of her in the shelter 









She had been at a ladies house who picked her up for me and her maltese bit her tail, we turned up and it was bleeding profusely, vet trip and meds and it's all healing well now. Hence the bandage


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know but she is very leggy!! So cute! I love her little toe socks. lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Her face does look very greyhound-y to me, especially in the first two pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is so pretty.....I too see the Greyhound in her.


----------



## LenaCara (May 11, 2011)

She looks like a greyhoud with a lab head to me. I had a black lab that used to give me the same faces she has in these photos.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That mix actually sounds spot - on. There is definitely sighthound in that dog!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So adorable! I see Greyhound and Lab.


----------

